# Edelbrock Tall Valve Covers for Pontiac Roller Rockers



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I did quite a few searches ahead of time and I came up empty handed. On the recommendations of this site, I purchased PRW stainless roller rockers for my 67. My big concern was clearance over the rollers and pollies, on the driver side, and sneaking past the brake booster.

I'll add pictures soon, but the Edelbrocks did the trick. I had to drill breathers into the side, so adding oil will now require a special funnel.

The driverside cover required grinding .125 off of the front face fins and gasket surface, so that they would clear the alternator. It cannot be seen.

Oddly enough... all of the bolt holes had to be elongated. I specifically went with Edelbrock, because many Amazon reviewers were complaining of this from the "no name" covers companies. You'd think that Edelbrocks 60-year-old relationship with Pontiac, would've uncovered a better bolt pattern. Anyway... They make a great cover for the rollers.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Here's the pic of the valve covers. I still need to remove it all and paint the engine, but that's a few weeks out yet.


----------

